# best running shoes for normal feet



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm starting to get into running, not by choice but by career path demands. i'm not happy about it because i pretty much hate running, a little more after today because of the awful shin splints i got. i used to play street hockey so my shins are all banged up and i'm sure those bones aren't too stoked about high intensity running. i'll be getting some potassium supplements and doing alot more stretching from now on, but i'm also going to need some good running shoes.

right now i'm wearing basic exercise shoes from target by prospirit. i'm not sure if these are ideal or if i need to upgrade (like i said, not a big fan of running.) my feet are normal, to say the arch does exist but isn't overly pronounced. my feet are kind of wide at the front, though, so i need to keep that in mind as well. price is not really an issue since these are absolutely crucial to everything from this point on soooo...please suggest some shoes i should check out!


----------



## Pnk85 (Jun 7, 2009)

Adidas & New Balance have wide running shoes if you find that most shoes are to narrow.  I would recommend just going to a sporting goods store & just trying on every single pair of running shoes they have.  That's what I did, I would also jog in place for a couple of seconds to be sure that the shoes I picked fit perfectly.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 7, 2009)

If your shoes are injuring you, you should go to a specialty athletic shoe store. When I started playing tennis I would get a lot of pain in my knees, it was the shoes! I shelled out $100 for a fancy pair of tennis shoes and it made a world of difference! It is totally worth it, I enjoyed tennis so much more after I got those shoes. My particular store had me stand on a scale kind of thing that measured how much weight I put on which feet and how I placed that weight, that is how you find a pair of shoes that don't kill your knees!


----------



## TSIZ (Jun 7, 2009)

FIRST: You must use the correct tools for the task at hand. Running shoes are designed TOTALLY different from what you have. They're super-lightweight with really flexible soles. Cross-Trainers or whatever all-purpose sporty shoe you're are using are stiff leather with thick rubber soles. This is all working against you when you run.

I use Nike Air Pegasus...I bought, like, 5 pairs almost 10 years ago b/c I heard they were going to discontinue them (of course, for me). Yes, hoarding...the story of my discontinued life...

I bought a pair of Nike Air Pegasus more recently (within the last year?) from one of those discount shoe places (Shoe City, I think? Say that 3x fast). I was SOOO excited. But they didn't look the same, they didn't feel the same, it was ALL wrong.

If you can find any made in the '90's, they're f-ing AWESOME!!! I still put the fancy gel inserts in though, because I like my knees.

OOH, almost forgot...if you can find a place to do this, run barefoot. It's actually better for your whole body, impact-wise, believe it or not. There are some really expensive "slip-on ankle socks" (essentially) out there that are supposed to protect your feet, yet allow you the benefits of running barefoot. I've seen Nike's...they're like over $100...for like, neoprene socks with rubber grips on the sole.

But what it boils down to: no matter the brand, style, price...the BEST running shoe for you are the ones that fits you best and the ones in which you feel the most comfortable (duh). Trial & Error takes a really long time, so go to a specialty store for RUNNER'S ONLY, like Runner's High. The people that work there are RUNNERS and know what they're doing, and you'll most likely come out with the best pair for yourself, if you don't have the money/time to experiment.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

On my treadmill I wear New Balance ...outdoors I wear Nike Shox


----------



## User35 (Jun 7, 2009)

nike shox got me through cd and sworn academies. I still wear that brand, I run 2 to 3 times a week to stay in shape for next years Baker to Vegas.

Riverside has a place called the running store I think...you can get a discount last time I went if you dropped BCTC's or RSO's name lol. 

I get pains in my shins when I run if I dont strech properly first. Look up some shin stretches online ( i cant even explain how to do them! ) they completely eliminate shin pain for me wich is great...thats the only thing that holds me back when I run. 

I HATED running too...I have to say BCTC has gotten me to enjoy it. Running with you class, singing cadence and having your guide on in front of you feels great. And solo too I love it...gives me time to think and feel strong.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 8, 2009)

i ended up with the nike shox with insoles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the girl told me shox are bad for treadmill running, anyone know if that has any merit?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree...That is why I noted I used Nike Shox for outdoors and New balance for indoor...the cushion on the mat along with the springs on the Shox will give you horrible knee & ankle pain from the impact of the two materials...This was the case for me and I felt like I had on 50 lb shoes when I ran on the treadmill in Nike Shox


----------



## joey444 (Jun 8, 2009)

I do a Boot Camp class three times a week where we do a lot of running outside and all the instructors do not recommend the Nike Shox for any running.  All the students that have had shin splints, it's been while weraing Nike Shox.  I've always worn regular Nike or Adidas running shoes and have never had a problem.  HTH!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 8, 2009)

^ I disagree with that part....I have always been told That Nike Shox was A#1 for outdoor running...Well not that I disagree but I run almost 5 miles daily and I have been wearing Nike Shox outdoors for over 8 years...The Shox on the shoes protects your ankles from the impact of the hard pavement/ ground.....I think I read above that Natalie made it thru all her camps wearing Shox...Most shin probs are caused from improper stretching


----------



## frocher (Jun 8, 2009)

I like Saucony.  Here is their web site's shoe advisor:

Shoe Advisor | Saucony


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 8, 2009)

^^ I used to wear those too....I did like them as well for indoor and outdoor


----------



## atwingirl (Jun 8, 2009)

The best shoe for you is the shoe that is ergonomically designed to suit your foot/strike pattern. When you are wet, out of the shower, take note of the print that your foot makes on the carpet. A person can have a high arch or a flat foot which can cause the feet to pronate or supponate . I have high arches, I supponate and need a really good motion controlled shoe. I agree with some posters and my Doctor would too that New Balance is a really great place to start. A sporting goods store is the best place to go for the assistance you need in selecting a shoe.
Shin splits can be caused by many things. I know I tend to get them when I am increasing my mileage too quickly or running at too steep of an incline. I also agree that stretching is key to running without injury. Go slooow at first, cross train on other equipment to strenghten other muscle groups and enjoy it!


----------



## Modmom (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm starting a Learn to Run clinic this week for 10 weeks and I just spent that last 3 days figuring out what shoe I need.  I've never done any running before and honestly I didn't want to fork out a fortune before I knew if this was something I was going to continue on with.

Well I found out that I over pronate BIG time!  LOL  The guy had me stand upright, feet shoulder width apart and looking straight ahead.  Then I slowly started to bend at the knees and almost instantly my knees bent inward towards each other.  Its a simple test but really fascinating!

So it turns out I needed a shoe with motion control to stop the over pronating.  I also needed a cushioned heel to take the impact off my heels which could flare up my back issues.

I ended up buying Adidas Allegro II.  For $60 they offer everything I need and should last me until I know if I like this or not.

Good luck starting out!  I'm absolutely terrified  LOL


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2009)

Vibram 5fingers.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 25, 2009)

.....


----------

